
It only took Alexa five years to take over our lives - callmelater
https://qz.com/1743617/how-amazons-alexa-came-to-dominate-the-smart-speaker-market/
======
tracer4201
I don’t have any smart speakers and have no need for them. Alexa hasn’t taken
over my life, nor my family’s. I don’t know of any Americans who’ve come to
rely on Alexa to get through their day.

The product is gimmicky in my opinion, and honestly the most it can do for me
is tell the weather or something t.

The article is clickbait. Alexa has not taken over our lives, but sure that
gets you clicks. I’m sure QZ is happy to publish this content since they (like
other media) do compete with Amazon or other tech companies in the ad space.

